# Sapelo Island Youth hunt



## finnaddict (Sep 5, 2019)

My two 13 yr old boys have been drawn for the October 2019 youth hunt. we have never been there and are looking for any tips you might have. looking forward to the experience and wondered are you better off picking numbers in the middle or if there are some areas better than others? any tips are apprechiated. we have a boat that we could bring to head over but at this point are thinking the ferry may be fine.


----------



## RootConservative (Sep 6, 2019)

Never been drawn but have read the forums about it.  A reoccurring thing everyone that's hunted it says bring Thermacell and refills.

Here's some old posts about hunting Sapelo until someone that's hunted it recently replies,

http://forum.gon.com/threads/sapelo-island-hunters-tips-for-the-ignorant.689316/

http://forum.gon.com/threads/hunting-on-sapelo.880564/

http://forum.gon.com/threads/sapelo-island-hunts.232110/


----------



## aabradley82 (Sep 10, 2019)

My son and nephew were drawn this year as well. Bring a thermacell for each person. I haven’t been to sapelo in a couple years so don’t have any info on where to go. I’ve always brought a boat or chartered over.  

Did I read the dates correctly that it is fri-Sunday hunt? The other island hunts I’ve done have always been Thursday to Saturday.


----------



## Foster (Sep 17, 2019)

My 11 yr old son was drawn as well. I am not sure when we can get on the island, when exactly we are able to scout and hunt, and when we need to be gone. Plenty of info from the good people on here but a lot of it is old so I believe a call down there is in order.


----------



## tputman (Sep 18, 2019)

I am happy to hear that y’all were drawn for sapelo, I know y’all will have a great time. Just bring plenty of bug spray, and thermacells. The sand gnats and mosquitoes are beyond horrible. They don’t even begin to  hold a candle to the red bugs. So please spray those younguns down with whatever you got. I have left that place looking like I had chickenpox. Don’t forget the snake boots, And you can get on the island as early as you want to, it’s not like ossabaw. I like to get there 3 or4 days early and camp if you have your own boat. Don’t forget the fishing rods the trout and redfish are sometimes there around camp. Have fun and post pics


----------



## tputman (Sep 19, 2019)

Almost forgot!! Don’t forget the water if you go early. The water in camp is not turned on until the day before the hunt, and it is sulfur water. I don’t think the water taste all that bad, but I know some folks that won’t even drink it if you make coffee with it. So just FYI, by the way did I happen to mention bug spray, mosquito suits head to toe??? And on a side note I might would bring bug spray!!! As I am typing this my wife said to tell all y’all to forget the water and food to make more room for bug spray!!! Have a great trip


----------



## finnaddict (Sep 20, 2019)

finnaddict said:


> My two 13 yr old boys have been drawn for the October 2019 youth hunt. we have never been there and are looking for any tips you might have. looking forward to the experience and wondered are you better off picking numbers in the middle or if there are some areas better than others? any tips are apprechiated. we have a boat that we could bring to head over but at this point are thinking the ferry may be fine.


Thank you all for the information and advice, we will take our boat and fishing equiptment, does anyone have a numbered map of the north end, that is the area we will be hunting since the south is bow.


----------



## finnaddict (Sep 21, 2019)

The quota form we were sent does say october 11,12,and 13th.


----------

